# newest build



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

This time tried to do something a lil more complex.

The blank is a American Tackle viper series AVGC66H 6'6" 1 to 6 oz.
Will post more pics when the rod is finished.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

thats sick. sweet colors.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

that's gonna be a lot of epoxy.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

very nice.. Is the butt going to be left exposed? I guess this is a lure rod so no reason to leve it in a sand spike


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

HellRhaY said:


> that's gonna be a lot of epoxy.


If it is not getting epoxied he could use clear shrink tube or the clear 3M safety walk. Would take away alot more of the detail than epoxy but would be a lot more durable.

John


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

HellRhaY said:


> that's gonna be a lot of epoxy.


the rod came with that carbon fiber look to it. i was wondering about that too when i asked em last night.. pretty cool


Jesse


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> the rod came with that carbon fiber look to it. i was wondering about that too when i asked em last night.. pretty cool
> 
> 
> Jesse


Yeah ,I know that they come like that but I think he was referring to covering up the diamond thread work. It is very tough to epoxy over the tread only in a smooth even diagonal pattern.

John


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

By the way I do think that it looks very nice. Sorry I did not mention that in my earlier posts. Very very nice looking rod. 

John


----------



## jerkjigger (Oct 22, 2006)

nice work


----------

